# I heart my MAC - pic heavy



## sharyn (Jan 14, 2007)

Hello Lovies,
this is my make up collection!! I got my first MAC product in october 2004 and it remained my only MAC untill january 2005, when I got Pleasureflush MSF and a Studio Fix Powder. I did not buy any e/s, Lippies, Blushes or Lipglosses untill June 2006. So everything you see here was collected in the past 8 months. I know it's still tiny compared to most of your collectins, but I hope you enjoy and dont bother to ask if you have questions!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My whole MAC in one pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MSF's





Pigments





Lipsticks - I couldnt find "Angel" so its not in the pic





Blue e/s





Purpel and pink e/s





misc. e/s





Lipgloss etc.





Blushes





Paints & Shadesticks- Fresh Cement Shadestick is missing in this pic










CCB's - is it "Flightly" or "Flighty"?!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















Skincare





my non-MAC make up





Brushes





and last but not least - Perfume!





thank you for looking!!!


----------



## Pure Vanity (Jan 14, 2007)

You have a great collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and you have ghost deep night one of my faves.


----------



## stephbunny (Jan 14, 2007)

oooh, very pretty. thanks for sharing! i love looking at people's collections. =)


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 14, 2007)

Great collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What are those two Dior glosses(?) in the back left of your non-MAC photo?

I love the Lolita on the pillow!  Very cute.


----------



## sharyn (Jan 14, 2007)

Thank you for your kind words!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_What are those two Dior glosses(?) in the back left of your non-MAC photo?_

 
They're "Dior Addict Ultra Shine" Lipsticks - they're shiny and giva a sheer color to the lips.


----------



## little teaser (Jan 14, 2007)

i love your collection all of the colors are very wearable your brush collection is awesome..thanks for shareing


----------



## macface (Jan 14, 2007)

I like all your big brushes and your parfume collection.


----------



## n_c (Jan 14, 2007)

You have a lovely collection!


----------



## geeko (Jan 15, 2007)

nice collection. i see that u have pleasureflush. Alas...i'm unable to get my hands on one. Lucky u


----------



## itsjam (Jan 18, 2007)

can i come over and play????? lol! Gees what a great time u must have w/ this collection.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 18, 2007)

Great collection!  You have a lot of great brushes!


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 14, 2007)

Pleasureflush *sigh* that's all i can say, and ur calling this small??? This is AMAZINGGGGGG!!! Ur brushes loook sooooooooooooooo nice


----------



## queenofdisaster (Feb 15, 2007)

you have EXCELLENT taste in colors.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Feb 15, 2007)

very nice


----------



## labwom (Feb 15, 2007)

Very nice. I love your collection!


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Mar 6, 2007)

I love your collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you ever want to get rid of Pleasureflush, keep me in mind


----------



## tropical_smiles (May 10, 2007)

I am beyond jealous at this point!! I WANT MORE..and i thought my collection was bad!!!


----------



## mzreyes (May 10, 2007)

0o0o0 i'd love to depot all those e/s and blushes


----------



## Hilly (May 10, 2007)

hey! u use Lolita Lempika too!! that stuff is da bomb!!


----------



## BinkysBaby (May 11, 2007)

Nice collection


----------



## Jayne (May 11, 2007)

nice collection !!!


----------



## corngrl2 (May 17, 2007)

Great collection and I LOVE the tiara!  I think everyone should have a tiara on a pillow...that is just fabulous!


----------



## User49 (May 17, 2007)

*



**



**



**W**ow kickass collection!  **:nana:**




*


----------



## melliquor (May 17, 2007)

Great collection.  What do you think of Pleasureflush?  I just got mine a few days ago and haven't tried it yet.


----------



## sharyn (May 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Great collection. What do you think of Pleasureflush? I just got mine a few days ago and haven't tried it yet._

 
It's...okay. I try real hard to like it and keep telling myself that this is probably one of the most wanted MAC-items out there but to me, it's just *okay* nothing more... I only keep it because I tell myself this is a very rare collectors item and makes your collection something special - not because it does anything else for me. I got it for about 22 Euro at a MAC-Counter when it came out and to be honest, I would not pay more than those 22 E for it. And if they repromote it, I wont get a backup. 

But I hope you'll like it and congrats to managing to get your hands on one!! How much did you pay?


----------

